# Congress Seeks to put Dietary Supplement Makers in Jail for Ten Years!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Congress Seeks to put Dietary Supplement Makers in Jail for Ten Years! Pharmaceutical companies are once again interfering with your ability to access information about dietary supplements. The Senate is debating a bill that will enable the FDA to put vitamin supplement makers in jail for ten years if they cite findings from peer-reviewed published [...]

*Read More...*


----------

